# Boston Cyclists?



## Root16 (Mar 17, 2015)

I recently acquired an all carbon road bike I want to put to some use this year. I'm looking to link up with some roadies! Looking to start off relatively easy (16-17mph -- 20-25 miles) as it's been several years since I had a real season of riding. I'm a thin, 35 year old male and do better on hills than flats.


----------



## boston_e (May 17, 2015)

Check out your local bike shops.  I bet most of the shops have some sort of weekly organized group ride type of thing.


----------



## ThinkSnow (May 22, 2015)

Also try meetup.com


----------



## Puck it (May 22, 2015)

Too bad it is a road bike.  Oh well.


----------



## Bumpsis (May 23, 2015)

Check out the Charles River Wheelmen. Although they organize variety of different rides, you may want to try out the Wednesday or Thursday evening pace rides. It's great training since you have try your best to keep the chosen pace. Groups form based on which pace you want to ride. 
Link to these rides:
http://www.crw.org/rides/monthcalendar.php?mode=recurring


----------

